# gnome-terminal und Midnight Commander

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider fuktioniert mein Midnight Commander im gnome-terminal nicht.

D.h. er nimmt keine >F< Tasteneingabe an.

mit F10 wird das Gnome-Terminal Menü geöffnet.

Woran kann das liegen?

G. Roland

----------

## doedel

Einfach im Terminal-Einstellungsmenü Tastenkombinationen die Verwendung von F10 abschalten.

----------

